# Mummy mostly done



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is my mummy prop, mostly done.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks really good. I like the aged look of the wrappings, and the open mouth makes it appear he did not go through the mummy process willingly


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love this! great job!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn spooks... Some of the best prop work I have seen.. Awesome job!


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks haunt peeps!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow. That looks freshly dug up. Nice job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Look damn good! You're under arrest for stealing that mummy from a museum.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very authentic...nice work.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Awesome work, nice and aged!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Like!...a lot!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

LOVE the detailing, especially over the eyes. Great work!


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

WOW! What an AWESOME prop! Great details, Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

When you put him on display, think about sprinkling some fullers earth over him to give him that dusty look.


----------



## Spooks-Magee (Aug 7, 2011)

What is Fuller's Earth?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Fullers earth is the powdered clay you can get from a ceramics shop. They mix it with water to make slip molds.

It's a trick we use in the theatre and prop people use in the movies to make things look dirty


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is one awesome looking mummy!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Egypt must be pissed! Stealing antiquities! Nice work


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks fantastic. keep up the good work


----------

